# French Bulldogs



## blakehose (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm just chasing up some information in regards to breeders of French Bulldogs. It would be great if I could get some input as to how much they usually sell for (pure bred) and where I may be able to source one. Any help is appreciated!

Cheers
Blake


----------



## dangles (Dec 28, 2011)

blakehose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm just chasing up some information in regards to breeders of French Bulldogs. It would be great if I could get some input as to how much they usually sell for (pure bred) and where I may be able to source one. Any help is appreciated!
> 
> ...



best bet if you are after a purebred is to goto an all breeds dog show in your area and speek to people showing them. THey are helpful and you know you will be getting a dog thats bred for the better of the breed over $$

Quick search found this for you
French Bulldog Club of Victoria


----------



## DanNG (Dec 28, 2011)

We were looking at one for a long time, a good frenchie will set you back about $3k+
Ended up getting a beautiful dalmation bitch, bit different than a frenchie but those were our two picks. (go figure)
Good luck finding a nice big ear'd frenchie post pics when you do


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 28, 2011)

BRITISH is the only way with Bulldogs accept NO immitations that is except my Pug Diva !!!!!!!

Busby my British Bulldog died 7 years ago aged 9 & My Pug is pictured munching pies with me at Yatala Pies !!!!!!


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 28, 2011)

If you are looking for a frenchie also consider pugs.....having been involved in the pedigree dog world.....I would be cautious with french bulldogs...there arent many of them in the country and this can mean that without nice fresh genes to breed with there can be a bit of doubling up which isnt always good. So I guess what I am saying is you really need to know about reading a pedigree etc to really know what you are buying.

I cant say for sure but i do remember someone telling me a few years ago about frenchies having a genetic disorder with their spines....so it might be a good idea to google french bulldogs/genetic issues genetic diseases etc just so youc an be really informed (not saying other dogs dont ahve issues too...but I seem to remember being talked out of getting one by friends in the 'know')

Pugs on the other hand are a well established breed and are a similar size and look to a french bulldog. You will find it easier to get one and because there are plenty around they are 'less likely' to be so closely bred if that makes sense. 

Make sure you go with someone who is part of a club....make sure they are part of a network eg if they dont have a pup can recommend you to someone else....if they are isolated and breeding on their own and arent connected to other breeders this is never a good sign that they are doing the right thing. Also find out through the club or Dogs Victoria if there is any health screening that should be being done and if the breeder says to you....'oh i dont need to do any health screening because I know my dogs are all healthy' what they are really saying is..'i dont want to do any health screening because if i find my dogs test positive for any genetic ilness I wont be able to use them for breeding and this means I wont be able to realise any $$' and they are therefore only in it for the money and so you should give them a wide berth. Make sure you actually view originals of any health screening certificates. If there are eye issues in the breed a good breeder will ahve your pup tested before you purchase for example and will take time to explain everything to you in detail.

Make sure you see the whole litter and the mother who should look in good condition and not emaciated in any way. If she looks thin she isnt being fed properly no matter what the breeder says. Ask also if you can see dad.....even a breeder who has gone out to a stud dog shouldnt have a problem with giving you the contact details to the person who owns the stud dog. 

Make sure you look at the whole litter and never ever pick the weakest looking one because you feel sorry for it......

Pedigree means pedigree with pedigree papers. Never accept the statement 'oh they are pedigree but we just couldnt get the papers. What this means is either the dogs arent pedigee or they dont want to pay the fees to dogs victoria to register the puppies or they dont want to abide by dogs victoria regulations such as not breeding a bitch every season because it exhausts the bitch but doesnt worry the breeder because they want the dollars !!.

Hope this helps.....and never ever buy from a pet shop as the puppies come out of puppy mills and the conditions the bitches are in that produce the puppies are dispicable....all you are doing if you buy from a pet shop is supporting scumbags who exploit dogs in order to make money and the horror some of those bithes go through in the puppy mills is absolutely terrible.....if the bitch is not in good condition do not presume the puppies will be ok remember if the bitch is in poor condition how can she 'cook' healthy pups

Good luck, ifyou have any more questions or are unsure or want me to look at anything eg pedigrees etc just PM me Im in victoria and I have some contacts in the dog world so might be able to check things out for you on the quiet.

Kind Regards

Elizabeth



jinjajoe said:


> BRITISH is the only way with Bulldogs accept NO immitations that is except my Pug Diva !!!!!!!
> 
> Busby my British Bulldog died 7 years ago aged 9 & My Pug is pictured munching pies with me at Yatala Pies !!!!!!



Bet you love your pug

We have Staffies and have bred them in the past, but I have had a bit of bad luck and had to have my bitch desexed and so we are just waiting and will be starting on pugs.

I do agree you need to be careful about the choice of bulldog. I have to admit with all the recent press it has put me off going on with my staffies and thats why I am going to be going down the pug pathway...I am thinking that I will be breeding black pugs........

Elizabeth


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 28, 2011)

yep 100% agree & in truth Bulldogs ain't really a smart choice in the hot climes of Aus...... Pugs are adorable & would be a smarter choice..... I absolutely love mine !!!!!


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 28, 2011)

If you want a bulldog to handle the Aus climate..... go an aussie bulldog.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey mate. When buying a breed like a french bulldog, you have to be very careful who to buy from. Due to 'rarity' of the breed, alot of BYB( backyard breeders) target them. Before even looking at the price, you have to establish a relationship with a registered breeder that really cares who buys their pups and health tests ( bulldog breeds suffer certain genetic disorders like any other breed and a registered breeder will be very careful what dogs they breed. Even though it will cost you more through a reg breeder initially but in the long run its very stupid not to. The horror stories i have heard are endless and heartbreaking. I can talk to you about certain genetic tests and what you should be aware of with health testing. Just be aware that you will have to wait for the right puppy, as most reg breeder dont work on a first in, first served basis and that the cost of this breed is high ( starting at 3k and going up towards 5k). I will be more than happy to send you in the right direction and give you lists of breeders in your state, i can also hook you up with some awesome forums that discuss all breeds extensively and you can get the views and opinions of vets, vet nurses, and awesome breeders. Just let me know and i can help you information about whatever you need. Good on you for asking before just grabbing any pup, this is the right way to do it !! 
Robbie


----------



## Boney (Dec 29, 2011)

hello this is my girl the best dog in the world . frenchies play hard love to chew but are a great dog they dontView attachment 231504
bark much either .


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Boney, that link didnt work mate


----------



## Boney (Dec 29, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Hey Boney, that link didnt work mate




showing now for you mate ? my bad


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 29, 2011)

Yep all good now  Tooo cute hahaha gotta love them


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 29, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> BRITISH is the only way with Bulldogs accept NO immitations that is except my Pug Diva !!!!!!!
> 
> Busby my British Bulldog died 7 years ago aged 9 & My Pug is pictured munching pies with me at Yatala Pies !!!!!!


hey joe, which one in the pic is you.
.......cheers baden


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 29, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> hey joe, which one in the pic is you.
> .......cheers baden



go & play with yourself if you can't ad anything constructive lol...... I'd love to look like a Pug !!!!!!!


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 29, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> go & play with yourself if you can't ad anything constructive lol...... I'd love to look like a Pug !!!!!!!


that does joe we aren't sharing coffee anymore or at least until next time.
.......baden


----------



## CalamityJ (Dec 29, 2011)

There is a web site called dogzonline.com.au. Just click on the breed page on the left hand side and find the breed you are interested in.They will show if there are any for sale, and also have a list of registered breeders.


----------

